
Algorithmically Fingering Guitar Chords with Elixir - pcorey
http://www.petecorey.com/blog/2018/08/13/algorithmically-fingering-guitar-chords-with-elixir/
======
pags
The idea of impossible fingerings is ambiguous - I can play that D minor
voicing in that position as 2 - 4 - 4 - 3. It'd be interesting to see if you
could take a set of samples from the user first and apply that to your
algorithm. Also useful would be something that purely takes a set of pitches
as input, and produces fingerings with the same pitches across various
fretted\open strings (and possibly allowing for octave transposition).

